# Stolen Black Sec D (Crickhowell)



## R.A.H (13 September 2010)

This horse has nothing to do with me, I dont know the owners. I saw the poster in Petrol Station near where I live so I took a photo of it with my phone. Hope the owners don't mind me putting it on here. Thought it might help.


----------



## Cuffey (13 September 2010)

Thank you very much

This was flagged up earlier but despite me getting in touch with Dyfed Powys Police Force and sending the Stolen Horse Register form nothing got into the system


----------



## PeterNatt (14 September 2010)

It will only get on the system if the police incident number of the theft is quoted,


----------



## Puzzled (14 September 2010)

Well at least it proves it was stolen!!!! More than one person on here was being accused of making it up!!!! lol!!!!


----------



## xloopylozzax (14 September 2010)

my heart stopped then, picture is spittng image of my mare! only reason i know it isnt her is because I show in cream trousers!


----------



## Luna.. (15 May 2011)

Hello, to the amazing person who posted this and to everyone else. I have wonderful news. The mare in the photo belongs to my parents and she has been found, she is home with us now. She isn't great but we will get her better. She has quite severe laminitis and lost her foal but she is home. Thank you so very much. We knew the posters would help. Just amazing, there were more mares stolen at the same time and I hope that the people get them back. The police are chasing it up, the bloke who had our mare is being questioned about the others so hope and pray that they get some information out of him. 

Thank you thank you thank you XxX

Love and light to you all XxX


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 May 2011)

I'm so glad that you have her back.  I hope that she gets better soon.


----------



## Luna.. (15 May 2011)

Thank you so much XxX


----------



## LaurenM (16 May 2011)

It must've felt amazing to find her. Fingers crossed for all the other owners.


----------



## Luna.. (16 May 2011)

The police are talking to this guy today, so I hope that they can get information out of him about the other mares taken at the same time. We have been so blessed and I hope that other people benefit from this! It was amazing to find her, now she is home safe and slowly recovering. Thank you so much XxX


----------



## R.A.H (16 May 2011)

I'm so glad you found her, Everytime I went to that garage I wondered if you had found her. I hope she gets well soon


----------

